# Campy vs. Mavic



## Mtlprs (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi, I am looking to get either the campy zonda or the mavic ksyrium elite. Both are about the same price, both have a solid reputation and both are good looking. I need opinions of other then the bike shop owners that want me to buy what profits them the most! I'm 6'2", 230 lbs, I do 95% on flats, the other 5% in hills (granfondo's). I need solid before weight. While I'm here, what are, according to you, the best puncture proof tires out there?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Both have proprietary spokes and not many of them. Not a very good choice for someone who's 230 and says they want solid before weight.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm 200#. Personally, I wouldn't touch a Mavic or Campy/Fulcrum wheel. I've flirted with doing it in the past, but really, why do I want something that is built for someone 50# lighter than me and not rebuildable? I'd rather build my own wheels.

What size tires are you wanting to run?


----------



## Mtlprs (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been flirting with the idea of getting a pair of ultegra hubs on mavic open pro or cx33's. Is that a more suitable idea?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Look at ROL Wheels http://www.rolwheels.com/wheels/wheel/volant-r-t. I have a set of Race SLs that have been superb. Good quality and value - especially the Volant.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Mtlprs said:


> I've been flirting with the idea of getting a pair of ultegra hubs on mavic open pro or cx33's. Is that a more suitable idea?


Skip the open pros due to the shallow depth and your weight. With beam stiffness proportional to the cube of depth a 25mm rim is over twice as stiff and hard to bend on an obstacle. You want that when you weigh 50% more than a more typical road cyclist.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm bigger than you and I've put 10K+ miles on my Zondas with no issues. The only thing I've ever done is adjust the rear wheel bearings. Best bang for the buck out there. Get them at Ribble.


----------



## Mtlprs (Jun 6, 2014)

thanks big bill, i checked out the campy website, all their wheels are rated for 240lbs. witch means they can actually handdle more then that. I am closer to 225 then 230 so there should not be a problem!!!!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Mavic Ksyrium Elites will handle a 230lb rider. Plenty of customers riding them at that weight. Matter of fact I have a friend who is 270ish riding Elites without issue.

They aren't the lightest or best priced wheelset out there, but they are pretty durable IME.

That being said, as mentioned before, is proprietary parts. If something breaks, more than likely a part will have to be ordered. And it must be through an authorized distributor.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Zondas are tough wheels. I've used Eurus forever, but would not go with them if it was my main wheel. If you live in the US and break a Campy spoke, it will be costly and take 6 weeks to repair (Campy US doesn't stock replacement spokes, so they have to go to Italy and hope its not summer because they will be on vacation). Plus, neither campy nor mavic rims are the newer wider (23mm or more) type. The wider rim is really a benefit. I would look into having a set built. At your weight I would go with an HPlus Son Archetype rim (you could probably go 28 spoke front, 32 rear). Pick a hub of your choice, Sapim CXRay spokes, and you have a great set of hoops that you can take to any shop to fix or perform maintenance.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Zondas are tough wheels. I've used Eurus forever, but would not go with them if it was my main wheel. If you live in the US and break a Campy spoke, it will be costly and take 6 weeks to repair (Campy US doesn't stock replacement spokes, so they have to go to Italy and hope its not summer because they will be on vacation). Plus, neither campy nor mavic rims are the newer wider (23mm or more) type. The wider rim is really a benefit. I would look into having a set built. At your weight I would go with an HPlus Son Archetype rim (you could probably go 28 spoke front, 32 rear). Pick a hub of your choice, Sapim CXRay spokes, and you have a great set of hoops that you can take to any shop to fix or perform maintenance.


14/17 gauge aero spokes like the Sapim CXRay and DT Aerolite are only good for 1 (straight ahead) or 2 Watts at 30 MPH depending on relative wind yaw angle compared to their round equivalent (Sapim Lasers or DT Revolutions) with much less pronounced benefits (power overcoming aerodynamic drag is proportional to the cube of velocity). Stiffness is the same and durability good enough (hundreds of thousands of miles a set). 

OTOH, a few dollars a spoke adds up especially if you're using commercial wheel builders who will not reuse spokes when doing the inevitable.

Wind-up is not an issue when you lubricate (I like anti-seize), watch (I like tape flags on the first (two for rear wheels) spoke to see what's happening, some people like a Sharpie dot on each spoke), and compensate (more prolific wheel builders can feel where that happens) even at higher (130kgf drive side) tensions.


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 275 and have 3 sets of Zondas and One Fulcrum Racing Zero two way fits for 3 of them. I've lost one spoke in 5 years - and got home without even a wobble. Love the tubeless - great ride for a big guy and no pinch flats.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> 14/17 gauge aero spokes like the Sapim CXRay and DT Aerolite are only good for 1 (straight ahead) or 2 Watts at 30 MPH depending on relative wind yaw angle compared to their round equivalent (Sapim Lasers or DT Revolutions) with much less pronounced benefits (power overcoming aerodynamic drag is proportional to the cube of velocity). Stiffness is the same and durability good enough (hundreds of thousands of miles a set).



Thanks for all that, but I was simply suggesting CxRay because he is a bigger rider and according to the manufacturer, Sapim, the CxRays are their strongest spoke. No aero magic implied.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Mtlprs said:


> Hi, I am looking to get either the campy zonda or the mavic ksyrium elite. Both are about the same price, both have a solid reputation and both are good looking. I need opinions of other then the bike shop owners that want me to buy what profits them the most! I'm 6'2", 230 lbs, I do 95% on flats, the other 5% in hills (granfondo's). I need solid before weight. While I'm here, what are, according to you, the best puncture proof tires out there?



Mavic = slurry piled as ****.

I had Aksiums and Equipes what a **** load waste of money. And of course Elites are not in any way better.

Although Mavics seem to be ubiquitous as I never see anyone riding Fulcrums here in Edinburgh.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Thanks for all that, but I was simply suggesting CxRay because he is a bigger rider and according to the manufacturer, Sapim, the CxRays are their strongest spoke. No aero magic implied.


It's a lie (a 14/15 gauge spoke is stronger) or at best marketing "truth". Flattening the middle may get you more fatigue cycles, although without that properly stress relieved spokes are good for 300,000+ miles which is long enough for an improvement not to matter, especially when you don't build your own wheels and your mechanic will be replacing spokes with the rim so he doesn't get blamed for any problems.

(When you build your own wheels and bend a rim or wear out a brake track you remove tension, tape the replacement rim to the old one in 2-3 places, and move spokes over one at a time to save money and time lacing)


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

My experience with Campy wheel designs is they are a bit stronger than a well built 32 3x, and no more susceptible to break a spoke. If you do break a spoke, there is a cost for running a proprietary design. Being prepared for that with a spare wheelset, is not a life and death decision.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Campagnolo builds exceptional wheels at every price point. Honestly, I've never heard any local Campy wheel owners complain about broken spokes (or anything else broken on their Campy wheels).

I owned Campy Nucleon wheels for over ten years, and the only service they ever required were new bearings in year eight.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

tvad said:


> Campagnolo builds exceptional wheels at every price point. Honestly, I've never heard any local Campy wheel owners complain about broken spokes (or anything else broken on their Campy wheels).
> 
> I owned Campy Nucleon wheels for over ten years, and the only service they ever required were new bearings in year eight.


My Zondas are 7 years old. I don't give them a second thought, very reliable. I've broken a few spokes on traditional wheelsets in the past 7 years but the Zondas have been flawless. I can't predict how they'll eventually fail, the braking surface is good, the spoke tension feels even, and I repacked the bearing over the winter and they're still smooth.


----------



## Mtlprs (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I feel very comfortable with the decision to get a set of zonda's.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Mtlprs said:


> Thanks for the advice, I feel very comfortable with the decision to get a set of zonda's.


Good choice. You'll enjoy them for many years.


----------



## jerryci (Oct 18, 2007)

*Custom Wheels ...*



Mtlprs said:


> Thanks for the advice, I feel very comfortable with the decision to get a set of zonda's.


I'm also a larger rider (210#) and previously had Mavic Ksyrium SLs and currently have Fulcrum Race 1s. I do believe that both manufacturers can carry heavy riders and are relatively durable. My previous Mavics handled regular road stress well for 3 years, but the rim cracked under special circumestances (high speed descent suddenly hitting rough pavement). Also, when Mavic spokes broke, the replacements were hard to nearly impossible to find. I loved those wheels, but the maintenance was a pain. My current Fulcrum's (Campagnolo) currently had the freehub bearings go out prematurely (1.5 years) and I found out that the freehub assembly had to be replaced ($120 part only) and that hub bearings would have cost $110 for the 2 bearings only. Custom wheels with more common parts would have been easily replaceable much much cheaper. Also, the custom wheels could have easily been designed for my weight and riding style. I previously went with the Mavics and Fulcrums because of killer deals, but at retail price, I would now be inclined to buy custom wheels.

In any case, good luck.

Jerry C.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

jerryci said:


> I'm also a larger rider (210#) and previously had Mavic Ksyrium SLs and currently have Fulcrum Race 1s. I do believe that both manufacturers can carry heavy riders and are relatively durable. My previous Mavics handled regular road stress well for 3 years, but the rim cracked under special circumestances (high speed descent suddenly hitting rough pavement). Also, when Mavic spokes broke, the replacements were hard to nearly impossible to find. I loved those wheels, but the maintenance was a pain. My current Fulcrum's (Campagnolo) currently had the freehub bearings go out prematurely (1.5 years) and I found out that the freehub assembly had to be replaced ($120 part only) and that hub bearings would have cost $110 for the 2 bearings only. Custom wheels with more common parts would have been easily replaceable much much cheaper. Also, the custom wheels could have easily been designed for my weight and riding style. I previously went with the Mavics and Fulcrums because of killer deals, but at retail price, I would now be inclined to buy custom wheels.
> 
> In any case, good luck.
> 
> Jerry C.


Freehub bearings are about $12 a piece and aren't that hard to replace. Just a couple of sealed bearings with a retainer ring. Standard campy/fulcrum wheel bearings aren't $110.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

bigbill said:


> Standard campy/fulcrum wheel bearings aren't $110.


Correct. New Campagnolo bearings plus labor for my Campy Nucleon wheel came to $40.


----------



## jerryci (Oct 18, 2007)

*Fulcrum bearing prices are sky-high*



bigbill said:


> Freehub bearings are about $12 a piece and aren't that hard to replace. Just a couple of sealed bearings with a retainer ring. Standard campy/fulcrum wheel bearings aren't $110.


Bill -- The expensive prices for Fulcrum rear hub bearings that I quoted are real. I checked at 2 reputable Los Angeles bike shops and then double-checked on eBay. If they are available for $12 ea. bearing, would you please post a link to them?

Jerry C.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

jerryci said:


> Bill -- The expensive prices for Fulcrum rear hub bearings that I quoted are real. I checked at 2 reputable Los Angeles bike shops and then double-checked on eBay. If they are available for $12 ea. bearing, would you please post a link to them?
> 
> Jerry C.


amazon, $8.78 each

Amazon.com: Campagnolo OS Hub Bearing Front or Rear(Each). Includes 1 Retainer and Ball Bearing, 2 Required Per Hub: Sports & Outdoors

Cones are pushing $20 and cups $25 although there's an alleged 4-pack of cups for $25 on amazon.com

Amazon.com : Campagnolo OS Front/Rear Hub Cups, Set of 4 : Bike Hubs : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

jerryci said:


> Bill -- The expensive prices for Fulcrum rear hub bearings that I quoted are real. I checked at 2 reputable Los Angeles bike shops and then double-checked on eBay. If they are available for $12 ea. bearing, would you please post a link to them?
> 
> Jerry C.


6803-2RS Sealed Bearing 17x26x5 Ball Bearings:ThinSectionBearings


$7.77 for standard
$19.94 for ceramic

I've got the ceramic ones in one of my wheelsets. Ordered the standards, they sent the ceramics by mistake. Been running them for 4 years. Find another bike shop.


----------



## hrider614 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mtlprs said:


> Hi, I am looking to get either the campy zonda or the mavic ksyrium elite. Both are about the same price, both have a solid reputation and both are good looking. I need opinions of other then the bike shop owners that want me to buy what profits them the most! I'm 6'2", 230 lbs, I do 95% on flats, the other 5% in hills (granfondo's). I need solid before weight. While I'm here, what are, according to you, the best puncture proof tires out there?


I am waiting for a custom set of wheels to replace my Mavic Ksyrium Elites. I'm the same size as you and I have had two separate sets make all kinds of disturbing noises under hard acceleration (2 diff bikes). I have a long thread on here (BMC forum) detailing my experience but the bottom line is those wheels are not built for people our size. You need a minimum of 28 spokes...more like 32 (rear). I learned the hard way but am getting a lot smarter through experience and this forum. Good Luck!


----------

